# Michigan Rally Planning Thread



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

We would be interested. August works a little better, but we understand if that does not work for everyone else. We might be able to change
our plans for late July if necessary. I'm open to where we might go. I'll let others decide this.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Rob

I am already in MI the week before the factor Rally. We are leaving June 29th and will be in MI until the July 4th than to Indiana Dune State for a few days.

Thor


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Of course, I'm in if at all possible. I camp with my 2nd husband's family generally the first week of August. We're trying to firm that up right now. I would love to do upper MI, if possible, to save miles when we go to the UP this year. My first choice would be the UP but understand that limits who will attend. We can make that a mini-Rally for those of us diehard UP fans. My highest priority is for all us "regulars" and as many newcomers as possible to gather and have as much fun as we have in the past. While school is out, I can be more flexible. Thanks, Rob, for getting this started. As always, I'm willing to help in whatever way I can.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We're in again if the dates work out. Aug is probably better. WE're a little vacation constrained this year, but we'll do our best to make it!








Let's plan for a sunny weekend this time though!!!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Middle of July or middle of August would probably be the best dates for me. Like Nonny I would love to head for northern Michigan, but more people would probably be able to come to a rally in central or lower Michigan. It was mentioned at last year's rally that Hoot Bob was planning a U.P. trip this year, and might be staying at Michigamme Shores west of Marquette. If that's still in the works, we could make that a mini-rally for us "Yooper wannabes", and have the main rally in a more central location.


----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

Some rally suggestions or thoughts.

Mackinaw Mill Creek Camping is a great campground. The sights are a little small but the view of the bridge is great. www.campmackinaw.com I have made a call and will provide more info if this is viable.

Is remote dry camping a possibility? Pines Point has 33 rustic campsites and although not published has a 4 or 5 mile dirt road with "Free" camping. These campsites have nothing but trees and is VERY peaceful. No hookups or bathrooms. 
This is approx. 30 minutes north of Muskegon.
http://www.whitecloudchamber.org/pines.htm

Jim


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Frank said:


> Some rally suggestions or thoughts.
> 
> Mackinaw Mill Creek Camping is a great campground. The sights are a little small but the view of the bridge is great. www.campmackinaw.com I have made a call and will provide more info if this is viable.
> 
> ...


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

It's not that bad MaeJae. LOL.

If you have a state park annual pass, you can take your trailer in and fill up water or dump waste as often as you like. If there's a state park nearby then it's not really any different than camping without water or sewer hookups anywhere else.

We've got some trips already planned, so I don't think our schedule is going to allow a rally too far away. But there was talk last year about doing something in SE Michigan anyway. What about Monroe KOA, Camp Dearborn in Milford, or one of the state parks within an hour or so of metro detroit?


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

Never to early to start planning! Depending on the date, we'd like to join in. We missed out on last years due to a schedule conflict.

Has anyone camped at *Pine Ridge RV Campground/Resort *at Birch Run (Frankenmuth)? It's a few miles South of Frankenmuth or a few miles East of Birch Run. The facilities (restrooms/showers) are super and they have plenty of room for large groups. There is a large, fully enclosed building for group gatherings They have full hook-ups (W/S/E) and nice sites. There is no swimming pool, but across the road from the campground is a facility with putt-putt golf, go carts, water boats, etc. And down the road you have the Outlet Mall at Birch Run. And we all know of the endless happenings in Frankenmuth year round.

Just a suggestion. We've been going there every year since they opened 8 or 9 years ago and have really enjoyed every stay.

KEEP US POSTED


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

Camping Fan said:


> Middle of July or middle of August would probably be the best dates for me. Like Nonny I would love to head for northern Michigan, but more people would probably be able to come to a rally in central or lower Michigan. It was mentioned at last year's rally that Hoot Bob was planning a U.P. trip this year, and might be staying at Michigamme Shores west of Marquette. If that's still in the works, we could make that a mini-rally for us "Yooper wannabes", and have the main rally in a more central location.


Michagamme Shores Campground is GREAT! Woody and Pat are great host. That's one of our favorites in the U.P. Another favorite is Summer Breeze Campground near Iron Mountain. The new owners are really putting alot of time into this campground.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

small5 said:


> Never to early to start planning! Depending on the date, we'd like to join in. We missed out on last years due to a schedule conflict.
> 
> Has anyone camped at *Pine Ridge RV Campground/Resort *at Birch Run (Frankenmuth)? It's a few miles South of Frankenmuth or a few miles East of Birch Run. The facilities (restrooms/showers) are super and they have plenty of room for large groups. There is a large, fully enclosed building for group gatherings They have full hook-ups (W/S/E) and nice sites. There is no swimming pool, but across the road from the campground is a facility with putt-putt golf, go carts, water boats, etc. And down the road you have the Outlet Mall at Birch Run. And we all know of the endless happenings in Frankenmuth year round.
> 
> ...


That sounds more like what I'm talking about. Maybe there are two rallies necessary here - one UP or Mackinaw area and one SE Michigan??


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Yep, that's a good plan, Dan. 2 years ago we had 2 MI Rallies, 1 in the spring and 1 in the fall. I'm all for Michigamme Shores, too. Cae and I camped there a couple of years ago and toured the Peninsula and everywhere else west of Michigamme. The folks were fabulous!


----------



## mgoblue26rs (May 22, 2007)

SE michigan would be nice. We would be interested to make that our first rally. It would be nice to see what goes on at one of these rallies and meet some fellow outbackers....


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Fall "color tour" rally up north and SE MI in the summer???


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

mid August sounds good, It would have to nice to do it before school starts. We are in the Chicago area so the u.p or southtern Mi would be better but we could go farther. We also have a couple of trips planned for northern Wi already. We are also doing the spring roll out and factory rally and after factory rally.


----------



## mgoblue26rs (May 22, 2007)

Just a thought about the rally. If you would like to do the rally in the August, Sterling State Park in Monroe MI. has a lot of open full hook up sites open for the weekend of the 15th thru 17th. This is just an idea thought I would just throw the information out to anyone interested.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Were in too if the dates work out. Mid-end of August would work best as we have a D? due August 8th.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Why not just have it in July and join us in Goshen, In for the factory rally


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Why not just have it in July and join us in Goshen, In for the factory rally


Well, for me that's the reason I'm looking for something a little closer to home for getting together with my fellow Michiganders. I've got one long vacation booked to Lake Michigan, and one long-distance rally on top of that would about do it.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> Why not just have it in July and join us in Goshen, In for the factory rally


Well at this point i cant really change the delivery date of the baby but if we had known sooner....

OH, you meant change the date of the rally....


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

BUMP! BUMP!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Camp Dearborn, Milford, MI. 
CAMP DEARBORN LINK
July or August?

Thoughts?


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Well we forgot about this rally and not sure if we will be able to make it. We just booked the niagra rally. But it may be possible if it is in mid to late August. July is a definate no go


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

August would be good for us.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I think the big question at this point is where?

Are most people set on going up North?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 22, 2007)

How about the Sleeping Bear Dune area? near Honor and Frankfort? There's a wonderful national park campground and also a DH Day State Park in the area.

Marcia in Muskegon
27rdsd


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> I think the big question at this point is where?
> 
> Are most people set on going up North?


I think we'd prefer something more local...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Ill throw it out there again and then maybe we just need to make the decision and start planning. 
Is anyone interested in Camp Dearborn.... Located in Milford, MI. 
CAMP DEARBORN LINK - it is not located in Dearborn so dont get confused by the name. it is about an hour northwest of Detroit new US-23 and I-96.
There is a lot to do there, (golf coarse, really nice put-put coarse, pool, lakes, beach, open spaces for activities.
not much around Milford but certainly enough at the campground to keep everyone active.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Ill throw it out there again and then maybe we just needsto make the decision and start planning.
> Is anyone interested in Camp Dearborn.... Located in Milford, MI.
> CAMP DEARBORN LINK - it is not located in Dearborn so dont get confused by the name. it is about an hour northwest of Detroit new US-23 and I-96.
> There is a lot to do there, (golf coarse, really nice put-put coarse, pool, lakes, beach, open spaces for activities.
> not much around Milford but certainly enough at the campground to keep everyone active.


I'm in for that. We're burning 90% of our vacation for Yellowstone and other preplanned trips, so we need to stay close for rally's.


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

Has anyone considered or looked at *Pine Ridge RV Campground/Resort *at Birch Run (Frankenmuth)? It's a few miles South of Frankenmuth or a few miles East of Birch Run. The facilities (restrooms/showers) are super and they have plenty of room for large groups. There is a large, fully enclosed building for group gatherings They have full hook-ups (W/S/E) and nice sites. There is no swimming pool, but across the road from the campground is a facility with putt-putt golf, go carts, water boats, etc. And down the road you have the Outlet Mall at Birch Run. And we all know of the endless happenings in Frankenmuth year round.[/quote]

Just an idea and it's centrally located.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Ill throw it out there again and then maybe we just needsto make the decision and start planning.
> Is anyone interested in Camp Dearborn.... Located in Milford, MI.
> CAMP DEARBORN LINK - it is not located in Dearborn so dont get confused by the name. it is about an hour northwest of Detroit new US-23 and I-96.
> There is a lot to do there, (golf coarse, really nice put-put coarse, pool, lakes, beach, open spaces for activities.
> not much around Milford but certainly enough at the campground to keep everyone active.


I'm in for that. We're burning 90% of our vacation for Yellowstone and other preplanned trips, so we need to stay close for rally's.
[/quote]

Well, here's three votes.







If others want to go up North I don't want to interfere - it's just not in our cards this year for the reasons you state. The best time for everyone seemed to be toward the end of August, right?

Oh, one thing... they don't allow pets at Camp Dearborn. Would that rule it out for anyone?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

So here is the start of the final plan....it needs to be done sometime and everyones getting antsy....
Let us know whos in and their preference.

Weekend of August 30-31. Good?

*Camp Dearborn:*
Sayonara
Nathan
Boater Dan

*Pine Ridge:*
Small 5


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> Well, here's three votes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?!?! No Pets?!!? Well, now that could be a small problem.... something the size of a 35 lb Beagle...


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Well, here's three votes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?!?! No Pets?!!? Well, now that could be a small problem.... something the size of a 35 lb Beagle...








[/quote]

That's why I mentioned it.







If anyone is planning to attend and has a dog it rules out Camp Dearborn.

If we want to stay really southeast the Monroe County KOA is pretty nice. I've done a group outing there before so I know they handle it ok.

There are also several state parks in this region that book up slowly enough that getting sites together wouldn't be a problem. Sterling on Lake Eerie has full hookups.

Or there's always going a little North like Frankenmuth as was suggested. Personally, my idea is to stay pretty close to home and really make it a SE Michigan rally. The further away it gets the less likely I'll attend, but Frankenmuth is perhaps ok.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> Weekend of August 30-31. Good?


The boys are back in school = not able to make it three years in a row.


----------



## mgoblue26rs (May 22, 2007)

I think Sterling State Park would be a nice place to go. There is a nice beach for the kids to play on and go swimming, along with some good fishing for any one interested. They also have a golf course right next door for those who like to golf. The sites are large and cement slabs with grass all around. I feel the weekend of the 15 or the weekend of the 22 would be better because of the kids that go back to school early.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Nathan, Sayonara, you still in if we go to Sterling State Park?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> Nathan, Sayonara, you still in if we go to Sterling State Park?


Sure!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I haven't been watching this thread for a while because we booked the Niagra Falls rally and thought that the Michigan rally might
be too far away and two big trips in August is out of the question. But today I see you might be considering Sterling which is close for
me (about 2 hours).

I would be very interested in coming if the dates can work for us!

Would that be OK?

Mark


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Fanatical1 said:


> I haven't been watching this thread for a while because we booked the Niagra Falls rally and thought that the Michigan rally might
> be too far away and two big trips in August is out of the question. But today I see you might be considering Sterling which is close for
> me (about 2 hours).
> 
> ...


We always welcome Outbackers (even from Ohio







)! Now any chance you could convince your higway patrol to look the other way when we come by?!?!


----------



## mgoblue26rs (May 22, 2007)

If Sterling State park is ok with everyone, I just checked the site map and there are still a lot of pull through sites next to each other open. The sites are 108 thru 122. I think a decision should be made by everyone so we can make reservations at which ever campground is decided on.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Nathan said:


> I haven't been watching this thread for a while because we booked the Niagra Falls rally and thought that the Michigan rally might
> be too far away and two big trips in August is out of the question. But today I see you might be considering Sterling which is close for
> me (about 2 hours).
> 
> ...


We always welcome Outbackers (even from Ohio







)! Now any chance you could convince your higway patrol to look the other way when we come by?!?!















[/quote]

Nathan,

I can see this will be an interesting rally!







I think with that half ton of yours you don't have to worry about getting any speeding tickets....









Mark


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

mgoblue26rs said:


> If Sterling State park is ok with everyone, I just checked the site map and there are still a lot of pull through sites next to each other open. The sites are 108 thru 122. I think a decision should be made by everyone so we can make reservations at which ever campground is decided on.


What weekend were you looking at?

Mark


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Fanatical1 said:


> I haven't been watching this thread for a while because we booked the Niagra Falls rally and thought that the Michigan rally might
> be too far away and two big trips in August is out of the question. But today I see you might be considering Sterling which is close for
> me (about 2 hours).
> 
> ...


We always welcome Outbackers (even from Ohio







)! Now any chance you could convince your higway patrol to look the other way when we come by?!?!















[/quote]

Nathan,

I can see this will be an interesting rally!







I think with that half ton of yours you don't have to worry about getting any speeding tickets....









Mark
[/quote]
Ouch, that hurts!









You must have missed my other thread. That Diesel test drive I did was through Ohio, hence the 65mph test speed








I think I just got permission, so I wouldn't bet on me still having a 1/2 ton by mid summer.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Nathan said:


> I haven't been watching this thread for a while because we booked the Niagra Falls rally and thought that the Michigan rally might
> be too far away and two big trips in August is out of the question. But today I see you might be considering Sterling which is close for
> me (about 2 hours).
> 
> ...


We always welcome Outbackers (even from Ohio







)! Now any chance you could convince your higway patrol to look the other way when we come by?!?!















[/quote]

Nathan,

I can see this will be an interesting rally!







I think with that half ton of yours you don't have to worry about getting any speeding tickets....









Mark
[/quote]
Ouch, that hurts!









You must have missed my other thread. That Diesel test drive I did was through Ohio, hence the 65mph test speed








I think I just got permission, so I wouldn't bet on me still having a 1/2 ton by mid summer.








[/quote]

Just kidding about the 1/2 ton, but I'm glad your making headway with the diesel. It's all about the family safety.









Mark


----------



## mgoblue26rs (May 22, 2007)

Sorry I looked at weekends of August 15 and August 22 both had these sites open as of this morning.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

We've stayed at Sterling a dozen times, and there's some other sites that are more desirable. If we're looking at pull-throughs the range 160-167 is across the road from a big giant open field where the kids can run around and play games. The outer ring tends to get visited by skunks every night - rascals are completely unafraid of humans now - DW had one walk right up under her chair sitting at the campfire.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Sorry everyone, we were out on our last snowmobiling trip of the season in the UP. Glad to see there has been some additional discussion about this, i was beginning to wonder if it was going to ba a rally of 3, which s fine too. We are in for wherever. Our only issue would be the date. we have our baby due the first week or so of August and a wedding the weekend of the 23. The 16th would be a little early after the baby but not out of the question totally. the 31st would be better. if there is no furthur discussion for a rally the weekend of the 31st then i will officially say that we will be at Camp Dearborn that weekend and if anyone wants to join ill try to hold a few sites together.

As for the Rally, we will go wherever in the SE MI area if the dates work for us! between the 2, the 16th would be the only possibility.

Has any one been to the Greenfield KOA?


----------



## mgoblue26rs (May 22, 2007)

We've camped at the KOA it's nice, but the sites are small, not a lot of room to have a large gathering. The last weekend of August is Labor Day weekend and everything is booked.

We've also had skunks visit us at Sterling, you really have to make sure that there is no trash around.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Sorry for throwing another twist in... but what about Maumee Bay SP in Ohio? It's just another 10 minutes past Sterling, and I want to try it this year anyway.


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

mgoblue26rs said:


> The last weekend of August is Labor Day weekend and everything is booked.
> 
> We've also had skunks visit us at Sterling, you really have to make sure that there is no trash around.


We called just a couple of weeks prior to Labor Day last year for our reservation at PINE RIDGE RV Campground at Birch Run/Frankenmuth and actually got to pick my site. This may be worth looking into. At this time, so far in advance, we could probably reserve sites together and possibly gain a day due to the Holiday weekend.

Just a thought.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I think this decision when and where to meet up is really up you guys........ I have some conflicts (other campgrounds booked) on
Labor day and another in mid August..... If the August dates do not work for me, I would like to get together at another time.

Just more food for thought. East Harbor in Sandusky has absolutely great Halloween weekends on the first and second weekends
in October with trick or treating and haunted houses and hay rides ect... All the kids get dressed up and they also have a contest for
the Halloween displays. Great time! We are going to the second weekend in October. If anyone is interested in this, you need to book
right at the 6 months in advance because they book up quickly even though East Harbor has over 200+ sites.

Maumee bay is a great park with very large sites. The lodge has an indoor pool and hot tubs although they charge extra for use of the
lodge. One of our favorite SP's. I think they are having a pig roast and Hawaiian Luau event on the 16th and 17th of August. Labor
day will fill up quickly.

I might be able to go to Maumee depending on the dates, but as I said, I think this is really up to the others involved to choose the
location and date and not me.

Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Is this going to be a rally of 3? Any other interest before we settle on a location and date?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> Any other interest before we settle on a location and date?


I am actually waiting to what the decision is for the date. I noted above that we have come over the last two years for the Michigan Rally and would love to make it three years in a row, but it would have to be before the boys go back to school in order to make it work.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Rob, does it look like you're not going to try to set up something up North like early in the thread? I had started thinking of there being two somewhere along the way.

And some of you have done this before - does it work out ok trying a state park (without being able to "hold" a block of sites)?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

For crying out loud, are we switching from Camp Dearborn because of Nathans 35lb attack dog?








I live right down the street. We can leave it there wirth our Golden Ret.
If we surround you by Outbacks nobody will ever know. Actually, last year we saw a dog there. There were not many campers but they were there the whole weekend. You may not get away with it though in August.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

We have Detroit Tiger tickets June 26 and 27 and are planning to camp in the area. What can any one tell us about Camp Dearborn? We are afaid to try the shunks at Sterling and are lookig for suggestions. Anyone else interested in joining us that weekend? It seems the rally is still up in the air.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We are right down the road from Camp Dearborn. Very nice place. We plan to go there a lot this year due to the DW being pregnant and not wanting to venture away too far. Maybe we will join you that weekend.

After writing all of this i just realized we will be at Jellystone - Fremont for 5 days that weekend. Sorry. maybe, or shall i say definately another time !


----------



## mgoblue26rs (May 22, 2007)

If you have tiger tickets for that weekend you might want to look into Ypsilanti KOA. You can jump right on I94 right into Detroit. If you choose to do this let us know and maybe we can do a weekend there also.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> For crying out loud, are we switching from Camp Dearborn because of Nathans 35lb attack dog?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd better watch out, she could lick you to death.









Seriously, don't change plans for us. We are not concrete due to the big trip, and camping with my SIL and BIL for a weekend, etc. Plus, the dog can stay with family if we can't take her. I just haven't heard of many campgrounds that won't allow a dog.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> I just haven't heard of many campgrounds that won't allow a dog.


Im with you there. i thought it was odd too.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> I just haven't heard of many campgrounds that won't allow a dog.


Im with you there. i thought it was odd too.
[/quote]

Well, uh... Camp Dearborn is kind of an odd in that it is located in Milford but owned by the city of Dearborn. Over the years there have been various problems with the patrons. I'll just leave it at that. In some ways they are very strict with some of the rules. The dog rule is probably something that got completely out of hand at some point and maybe tends to curb the interest in certain kinds of visitors.

If Nathan has options, I suggest we go back to this plan. I've yet to find anything close in bang for the buck, all things considered (assuming you want amenities and not a state park, of course).


----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

mgoblue26rs said:


> If you have tiger tickets for that weekend you might want to look into Ypsilanti KOA. You can jump right on I94 right into Detroit. If you choose to do this let us know and maybe we can do a weekend there also.


Well, I guess my wife should have been consulted first. She has put the K-bosh on camping that weekend. Something about sitting thru 2 games BLAH-BLAH-BLAH. If she keeps this up I may have extra seats available for the game. HA HA


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Frank said:


> If she keeps this up I may have extra seats available for the game. HA HA


OK... so whens the game ??


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> I just haven't heard of many campgrounds that won't allow a dog.


Im with you there. i thought it was odd too.
[/quote]

Well, uh... Camp Dearborn is kind of an odd in that it is located in Milford but owned by the city of Dearborn. Over the years there have been various problems with the patrons. I'll just leave it at that. In some ways they are very strict with some of the rules. The dog rule is probably something that got completely out of hand at some point and maybe tends to curb the interest in certain kinds of visitors.

If Nathan has options, I suggest we go back to this plan. I've yet to find anything close in bang for the buck, all things considered (assuming you want amenities and not a state park, of course).
[/quote]
OK, now that we know Camp Dearborn doesnt want Nathan there LETS DO IT !!








Should we go ahead and set this up?

Camp Dearborn
August 15 - 17th? (i ask that selfishly)

WHOS IN ?
Sayonara
BoaterDan
Nathan


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

That's all good for me.

There is a full hookups area. There is also a string of electric+water sites right across the street from a play structure in a big open area. Both of those areas are new and lacking mature trees. The older area with trees is 15A electric only and small pads (think popup or tent).

We've stayed with a small group near the playground before and it worked out nice, and I personally don't feel the need for full hookups for just a weekend.

There is a public golf course, mini golf, paddleboats in the park. Canoes are available nearby, but I don't know how worthwhile it is in the shallow river.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Was there a pump out there. (look at me, still calling it a pump out) - Dump station. 
We are cool for either location. we have only been on the site we were at last Oct when we saw you.....BTW was that you driving by at night with all the glow-in-the-dark neclaces on. Reminded me of the ghost driving the van in scooby doo.
Anyways, youve been there a lot more than us. pick a spot you feel would be the best.

*Add your names to confirm:*
*AUGUST 15,16,17*
1. BoaterDan
2. Sayonara
3. Nathan - Your coming and you better have your new truck picked out by then!
4.
5. 
6.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

We have Mohican SP booked for this weekend but I'm trying to make a change of plans. I will let you know.

Mark


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Was there a pump out there. (look at me, still calling it a pump out) - Dump station.
> We are cool for either location. we have only been on the site we were at last Oct when we saw you.....BTW was that you driving by at night with all the glow-in-the-dark neclaces on. Reminded me of the ghost driving the van in scooby doo.
> Anyways, youve been there a lot more than us. pick a spot you feel would be the best.
> 
> ...


Hey, hey hey, it's ordered as of this morning. Now it is all up to the truck plant to build it correctly









Dan, are you going to look for a tighter spot than last years rally? We'd like to see you work to back that beast in.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Dan, are you going to look for a tighter spot than last years rally? We'd like to see you work to back that beast in.


What did I miss???


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Dan, are you going to look for a tighter spot than last years rally? We'd like to see you work to back that beast in.


What did I miss???








[/quote]
Oh, his trailer manuvering skills put me to shame. A couple of the spots last year were a little tight.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Dan, are you going to look for a tighter spot than last years rally? We'd like to see you work to back that beast in.


What did I miss???








[/quote]
Oh, his trailer manuvering skills put me to shame. A couple of the spots last year were a little tight.
[/quote]
It will only be getting worse for you with that new truck... not too bad though.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Dan, are you going to look for a tighter spot than last years rally? We'd like to see you work to back that beast in.


What did I miss???








[/quote]
Oh, his trailer manuvering skills put me to shame. A couple of the spots last year were a little tight.
[/quote]
It will only be getting worse for you with that new truck... not too bad though.
[/quote]

I know.









Of course DW is pushing more now for something that would..... better use the truck's capabilities... which will change the dynamics of driving yet again...


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Dan, are you going to look for a tighter spot than last years rally? We'd like to see you work to back that beast in.


Good God I sure hope not.

For real - when I went to the office to see about switching sites and all they offered was "my dad can come out and park it for you" that was all it took to get me in that spot. So, it wasn't my skill as much as my pride. LOL.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Do you think this needs to go to a new post in case some lost interest along the way as we were picking locations and weekends?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> Do you think this needs to go to a new post in case some lost interest along the way as we were picking locations and weekends?


Probably wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Do you think this needs to go to a new post in case some lost interest along the way as we were picking locations and weekends?


Probably wouldn't be a bad idea.
[/quote]
AGREE !! Shall I start it?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> Dan, are you going to look for a tighter spot than last years rally? We'd like to see you work to back that beast in.


Good God I sure hope not.

For real - when I went to the office to see about switching sites and all they offered was "my dad can come out and park it for you" that was all it took to get me in that spot. So, it wasn't my skill as much as my pride. LOL.








[/quote]
Dont be surprised if Nathan doesnt have an obsticle coarse set up for you.... Right from the gate to your site. BACKWARDS.
Ill supply the beverages for that one..


----------



## beautifulnorth (Feb 20, 2008)

*







IF we don't sell our Outback and truck before the rally, (It's for sale on here now)and are up to it, we'd like to join it,but need dog friendly. Our 8lb furry boy goes with us.

we live in the beautiful north, really north but have heard good things about the West coast parks too which we havent had a chance to try. Will be watching this thread with interest!
Carl*


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Memories........ You're still da man, Dan!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

z-family said:


> Dan, are you going to look for a tighter spot than last years rally? We'd like to see you work to back that beast in.


Good God I sure hope not.

For real - when I went to the office to see about switching sites and all they offered was "my dad can come out and park it for you" that was all it took to get me in that spot. So, it wasn't my skill as much as my pride. LOL.








[/quote]

I was very impressed watching you back in last year Dan







That site was a tight squeeze for sure! You couldn't even use your awning!

Fell free to start another thread. If an up-north rally comes up it can have its own thread then too. Sorry I'm not grabbing a hold of the steering wheel on either of these rallys this year but we have allot going on. We are still going to try to jump in if we can!

Rob
[/quote]
Rob, Thanks for the email !!







hopefully we will catch up sometime.
Ill start a new thread for hte SE MI Rally!


----------

